# Teflon Milk Pitcher



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

With the generosity of members being evident recently I thought perhaps start a thread where people could post the offers in one place.

Anyway I hope it takes off and as a start I'd like to offer a 500ml black teflon coated milk pitcher for the postage cost only.

register interest and I will pick someone if more than one join in.

I think it should be for members with 10+ posts, does that seem fair?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd be interested in that


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

geordie-barista said:


> With the generosity of members being evident recently I thought perhaps start a thread where people could post the offers in one place.
> 
> Anyway I hope it takes off and as a start I'd like to offer a 500ml black teflon coated milk pitcher for the postage cost only.
> 
> ...


Good idea - suggest you PM Glen to see if one can be set up. 10+ posts also fair.


----------



## Shady (Jan 1, 2013)

I would be interested in the pitcher geordie-barista. Could you post it to east London?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

I would also be interested in the pitcher, nice one. I am sure I have a few bits and bobs too. I need to have a rummage.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

In that light

I have an old Happy Donkey 58mm Tamper, I upgraded to a knock so its just sitting there.

Cost of postage.









Put a thanks on this post and I'll randomly pick from the thankies


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

will give it until friday then I will pick someone randomly


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

This sounds great, count me in. My beat up old jug has seen better days!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i think that we should set up a sub forum dedicated to this kind of thing, possibly call it pay it forward as that is such a nice concept, perhaps glenn can sort this out..


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Sounds good, I've pm'd Glenn so hopefully he can sort something.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

This is a great idea. I don't need the jug but I'm impressed by the community spirit. Thanks.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I've been looking at one recently to match my Oscar - throw my hat in the ring please!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Great idea about PIF, the Shaving forum I'm a member of, have quite a few of these.

I'd like to show my interest in the jug and will have a look as to what I have.

I might have a Gaggia MDF grinder with broken doser handle but it's still usable, that'd be idea for a newbie who wants a decent grinder to get started.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

If it goes down the road of a sub forum ,why not a token 50p/£1 donation by paypal into the forum and then use it for forum funding or forum days or even a charitable donation like macmillans' worlds biggest coffee morning? It need not be as rigid as pay before you put your name in but more if you put your name in then you should hopefully put in a donation?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I actually think the idea of giving is the key here, not necessarily passing on money somewhere else, the raffles that we run are funding the forum quite well (and perhaps we can contribute to other charities from within those raffles), but this is just quality in that it is all stuff we dont personally use but someone else will get so much value from.


----------



## spinningwoman (Sep 25, 2013)

A sub forum with separate threads seems like a better idea than having multiple offers on one thread - would make it far harder to pick out who was replying to what after a while, and offers might overlap.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Neill said:


> This is a great idea. I don't need the jug but I'm impressed by the community spirit. Thanks.


agreed - excellent community spirit:good:


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

it was more of a "Don't just shout I'll have it if its free " suggestion Dave. Like the Idea of 10 posts minimum.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i kinda hope that we wouldn't do that anyway, i hope that people would have the grace to only go for something if the needed it, ps wasn't critising at all..


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> i kinda hope that we wouldn't do that anyway, i hope that people would have the grace to only go for something if the needed it, ps wasn't critising at all..


Its cool mate didnt take it as criticism.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> I actually think the idea of giving is the key here, not necessarily passing on money somewhere else, the raffles that we run are funding the forum quite well (and perhaps we can contribute to other charities from within those raffles), but this is just quality in that it is all stuff we dont personally use but someone else will get so much value from.


I think you're right Dave.

I had thought about the forum paying for the postage and taking the cost plus an extra 50p. But the admin and hassle factor out ways the benefits. Keep it simples


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

I love this idea, we all have parts and spares knocking about


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Will be picking a new home for this tomorrow









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Can I jump in please


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok urbanbumpkin the pitcher is yours, also as this is the first on this forum stick the postage into the forum too. PM me the address.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Yey!!! I don't think I've ever won anything.

Thank you so much Geordie-barista!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Yey!!! I don't think I've ever won anything.
> 
> Thank you so much Geordie-barista!


Well, you have now! Nice one.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Well done you, it must be my turn to win the L1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi have PMed my address. Just to confirm Do you want me to do the postage as a donation to the forum? Either way let me know and ill fired it over.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Geordie, if you can let me know how much the postage is I'll more than happily donate it to the forum.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

CoffeeJohnny said:


> Ok urbanbumpkin the pitcher is yours, also as this is the first on this forum stick the postage into the forum too. PM me the address.


Hi CoffeeJohnny / Geordie Barista thanks for the PM the other week. Any idea when you'll be getting the Milk Pitcher in the post?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Cheers CoffeeJohnny, Milk jug(s) arrived yesterday, well packaged. A very decent gesture, great bloke


----------

